# New member, thought I would introduce myself. :) (Warning, lots of pics!)



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am a long time plus sized rider, when some of my network mentioned the section of this forum for plus sized riders, I thought I'd mosey over and have a chat! I see a couple of familiar faces. 

Anyways, here's me!









(My sister is a photography student so she uses me often for her studio assignments!)

I'm 26, located in Eastern Canada and my main squeeze is my fluffasaurus rex, Bronwyn, a coming 7 year old draft cross that came to me as a three year old, had been nearly starved and was completely feral and was landing in her fourth home in six months. For six months, she was pretty much terrified of anything I did with her but would tolerate it. We eventually tried clicker training and all of a sudden, I had a mare with tremendous motivation for work.  





























(Trying out our new Duett saddle! Biiiig girl doesn't fit in the "traditional" XW that most companies make, had to order a 38cm for her!)

I live with my boyfriend, but the other man in my life at the moment is my coming six year old APHA gelding, Rex. He had his first ride this fall, me up... he has a special home with a good friend of mine once I get a little more time put on him. She will definitely appreciate him in a way I just don't have the time to!










I also have his half sister (by the same mare, whom I owned for six years that I lost to colic in 2006) that is on an indefinite lease with a very lovely woman and her adorable daughter - that's Ari, she will be 8 or 9 years old this year.

And then last but not least, my OTHER main man (yes, my boyfriend realizes there are two before him, lol), Morrie, my miniature Australian shepherd.  










I am very much looking forward to contributing and reading!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are lovely, lovely photos. Tell you sister, ok? IT's great to have you join us, and your horses look perfectly suited to you and you to them. One can see love and peace abounding in those photos.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw, thanks tinyliny! I will pass on the compliment to my sister.  She definitely has an eye for it! I love her work. It doesn't matter how badly you feel about yourself, it seems once you get a "professional" behind the camera and it's all about YOU, you can't help but feel good about yourself!

And thanks for the compliments on my ponies. I have lost about 50lbs since my highest weight, and I still rode then - it is all about recognizing the limitations of yourself, what your horse is capable of, and selecting appropriately. I am a huge advocate for "don't wait to lose weight before you ride, just find the right horse" - because the weight does come off if you get in the saddle, it IS an athletic endeavour, that is for sure!

My ponies are at the family farm an hour away from where I am living now so I only get to see them on the weekends but in the meantime, I have been taking weekly lessons on a friesian mare... my instructor sure works me - I would are anyone to watch what I'm doing and see me at the end of it with my hair matted with sweat and jelly legs and tell me that riding horses isn't exercise!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely photos!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

*Squeee* If Morrie comes up missing, I promise he's not in Indiana.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok first things first, you horse...

SEND HIM TO ME! RIGHT NOW! He will love Australia!

Ok second, WELCOME to the forum  Im sure that you will meet many kind and helpful people here


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Lovely pictures. Your animals are beautiful.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Love both horses, look forward to seeing more of them  And I love Morrie... far to cute!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome, people! Just for the record, I do keep my ponies AND pup under lock and key. Though the dog would go with just about anybody. Just open your door and say "come on, buddy" and he would never think twice about staying with mom! Actually, one of my friends came by the farm and brought some of her lesson girls with her and one of them loaded him in her car for a joke and started to drive away with him and he was like "whee car ride!". Since we have moved to the city, I actually put "needs medication" on his tags - not because he actually NEEDS medication but in hopes that it would deter anyone from keeping him if he ever went at large and was taken in.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, those pics are amazing and your boys are beautiful!!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Lovely photos and animals. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
hope to see you around 
your horses and dog are very lovely


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELCOME to the forum!!

You and your horse are both lovely and you can come ride with me any time! Looking forward to more photos of you in your riding adventures!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:wave: Hi friend nice to see you here


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I subscribe to you on Youtube! .... or I did before my account was deleted. 

Your four legged companions are beautiful!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Another Maritimer right? I think I've seen pictures of you and your horse some where but I can't put me finger on where. Oh well welcome!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!! Beautiful horses!!!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> Another Maritimer right? I think I've seen pictures of you and your horse some where but I can't put me finger on where. Oh well welcome!


Yepper! You may have seen me on Atlantic Rider, as I post there as frequently as the forum traffic allows.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Must be where, I'm not a active member on Atlantic rider but do look once and a while, where it is relevant in area.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## maridadi (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum...

Beautiful pictures of everyone.. looking forward in getting to know you


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> *Squeee* If Morrie comes up missing, I promise he's not in Indiana.


He won't be in Oklahoma either. :wink:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Or in BC either


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL Right now, he is snoozing at my feet, put out by a tough day of incessantly squeaking his ninety nine cent basketball from Petsmart! It's his baby. He gathers it up when it rolls away. He has pretty much left it alone only to set it down beside his food dish and eat his supper tonight, and that is completely it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

so cute


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

This is his ball - we brought it with us to the studio over the weekend when we did another shoot (she uses me for projects when she can't find other models, haha!).


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow love the action shot of your dog


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! He loves that ball, has taken to carrying it with him when he goes out on walks... it's the only toy that he will decide to bring and actually CARRY the whole way, lol - other toys he carries to the end of the street and then expects me to carry the rest of the way, lazy sod!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wonderful animals-great shots. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

I remember seeing your blog when you first started your journey with Bronwyn! I kind of lost touch and don't know if you still do that or not, but it was amazing. And it's nice to see a familiar face here!!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, I do still write the blog. Not as frequently or as inspiringly as I used to, I don't think, lol. I am hoping with this nice weather and more riding that things will come together for more entries though.


----------

